# What's the best Flat Screen TV to place outdoors?



## faster

Hello All, I am looking to place a nice HD TV on my patio, It is covered but Moisture is still apparent several times per year. for the most part the weather is good with no freezing temps. Has anyone seen a thread or personally know of any research that's been done on what works best outside? Is there any difference in reliability between plasma and lcd when introduced to more extreme highs and lows of temps?

any help or advice here would be great, thanks


----------



## Bob_99

Outside of TVs made specifically for the outdoors, I would imagine that you should check the specs out for operating conditions of any set that may interest you. It will usually specify how much relative humity it can tolerate. I assume humidity is what you mean by moisture versus water dripping off the furniture.

Bob


----------



## faster

Thanks Bob, great place to start, guess I was just wondering if anyone had already done the research already and come up with a list


----------



## Bob_99

Just FYI. I had a hard time finding the information on the web specs but found it by going to the spec section of the manuals. An example for one of the Samsung LCD models was 50 to 104 degree F with a humidity range of 10% to 80% non-condensing. 

Bob


----------



## faster

That's good info. Did you put one outside? Did you choose the samsung?


----------

